# Poland



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Greetings from Poland.
Just been into visit the Auschwitz museum, very harrowing, also Birkenau yesterday.
Very hot yesterday and we all sat outside for our meal and drinks until quite late in the evening. A little rain today but not much.

You are able to stay at the Centre for prayer and dialogue where there is electric hookups, washroom/showers all very clean. I also see that there is signed parking opposite the Auschwitz museum for campers 10 zolotys for 24 hrs so guess you can stay overnight.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi.I went to Auswitz 1969 I know what you mean, but Im glad I went, Have you been to visit the salt mines at Wieliczka they are fantastic, well worth a visit, also if you get chance visit Kracow, and Zakopane which is the mountain region and very beautiful, I want to visit again and stay in Krakow, I have relatives in Poland, and would like to see them again, maybe one day. Have a great time,  Anne


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Intending to go to Poland this summer. Have been employing some Polish lads lately who all say how beautiful their country is especially in the north. Anybody had any problems of any kind whilst touring there? Am intending to tow the car behind on its A frame as usual, anyone done the same? What are the campsites like? Thanks in advance.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi all,
We didnt have any problems. The roads are better than Czech Republic and some new roads being built. Zakopane is a lovely area, we went through the previous Popes birthplace and it seems the new pope is visiting this weekend. Didnt go to Krakow as we spent 4 days in Prague and had enough of cities but will have to come back for another visit.´

Now crossed over to the Tatra Mountains in Slovakia, at a camp site but a caravan was broken into whilst we were all having a meal. Supposed to be 24 hr security. So the group is a bit upset. It is the intercamp site at Hotel Tatranec.


----------

